# Potato and Tigger



## sabine (Feb 15, 2009)

One year ago our house burnt down to the ground .My two sons and three dogs and I managed to escape,sadly your two cats Potato and Tigger run upstairs in fear and it was to dangerous to go after them.I'm thinking of them almost every day,still thinking that i could of done something to save them,hoping that their death was quick and painless.Weeks and month after the fire we were all still looking for them,hoping they might of made it out.It has been a year its time to let go.
Good bye Potato.Good bye Tigger.Know that you were loved and always remain in our memory


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, what a sad story. Please don't feel bad about not being able to get them out. You (and they) couldn't help that their fear caused them to run upstairs. To ease your mind, most pets in housefires do not die from burning to death. The fire releases so many toxins into the air that most pets (and people) fall unconscious and die quickly from poisoned fumes long before the flames could ever reach them.
Hugs to you for your loss, how terrible that must have been. atback 
Heidi


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bless your heart. We lost a kitten and a bird in a fire, through smoke inhalation. We had to be grateful that our dog and other cats were safe. No one was home, so we were all safe. It is a shocking event, and it took a long time for any of us to sleep soundly after the house was rebuilt. 

I'm sure Tigger and Potato are purring in the arms of angels. God bless.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

How heartbreaking for your family to have gone through that entire situation. I have no doubt that Potato and Tigger are running free and happy right now.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sorry. How heartbreaking to lose your home as well. Hope your heart can mend.


----------

